# I finally bloomed my Phrag. Joyce's Island Sunset!



## Carkin (Mar 1, 2017)

I've been growing this since 2011...It was a small seedling then. I'm pretty excited to finally see it's bloom!! The colour is darker in person, sorry for my bad photography skills. My hand is in there for a size reference, I love how large the bloom is!!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 1, 2017)

Congrats on the first bloom! It's gorgeous!!!

What are the parents?


----------



## adiaphane (Mar 1, 2017)

Huge flower and lovely color. Congrats!


----------



## StreetVariety (Mar 1, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## Carkin (Mar 1, 2017)

Thank you!!
The parents are...Grande 'Vista' 4N x Waunakee Sunset 'Cherry'.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John M (Mar 1, 2017)

Oooooh, that's nice! LOVE the colour. Not quite pink; not quite red.


----------



## Gilda (Mar 1, 2017)

Beautiful ! Thanks for the X...I think I might have one, but it's a pale pink.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 1, 2017)

Your patience has paid off! 
It is beautiful with off color.

Is it more orange or red in person?
I would imagine like China Dragon with more red to it??

You grew it so well with clean leaves.


----------



## Cosmic Orchid (Mar 1, 2017)

I love it!


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Mar 2, 2017)

Congratulations for a well grown plant that gave you good results


----------



## Carkin (Mar 2, 2017)

Thank you for the kind words everyone!!!



Happypaphy7 said:


> Your patience has paid off!
> It is beautiful with off color.
> 
> Is it more orange or red in person?
> ...



Thank you!! Phrag leaves are sometimes a challenge to keep pretty, lol.
The colour is very rich and vibrant at the same time. John described it well, somewhere between pink and red...


John M said:


> Oooooh, that's nice! LOVE the colour. Not quite pink; not quite red.


It is a cooler colour with blue undertones, no orange undertones at all. I love the colour too!!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 3, 2017)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 3, 2017)

Wow! that is a huge and very nice flower!


----------



## abax (Mar 3, 2017)

Love the color and looooong petals...so pretty!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 4, 2017)

Beautiful flower!


----------



## Hamlet (Mar 5, 2017)

Wow, that's fantastic. Superb colour.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 5, 2017)

Very nice. A few more buds coming?


----------



## blondie (Mar 5, 2017)

Stunning flower there on a great plant


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2017)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 6, 2017)

that is great,,very big


----------



## Carkin (Mar 6, 2017)

Thanks guys!!


SlipperKing said:


> Very nice. A few more buds coming?



Yes, it's working in another one! Since this is its first bloom, I'm not sure how many blooms you typically get per spike with this cross.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e-spice (Mar 7, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 9, 2017)

I've gotten two so far 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------

